# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  نرم افزار C++‎ 64 bit

## jomok5800

سلام
ببخشید قسمت درخواست نرم افزار ندیدم 
من این ترم برنامه نویسی C++‎  دارم  
نرم افزار 64بیتی ++c میخواستم
هرچی تو نت میگردم چیزی پیدا نمیکنم چرا ؟
خودم یه turbo c دانلود کردم ولی از محیطش خوشم نمیاد شبیه داس ،من مثل همون c  که رو ویندوز 32 بیتی نصب میشه محیط گرافیکی داره میخوام :گریه:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
امیدوارم منظورم متوجه شده باشید و کمکم کنید برام لینک دانلودش دارین بزارین

----------


## کامروا

شما همون برنامه ای که روی ویندوز 32 بیتی نصب میشه رو میتونید با نرم افزار DosBox ، روی ویندوز 64بیت اجرا کنید. البته امیدوارم ک منظورتون رو درست متوجه شده باشم...

----------


## administors

http://netbeans.org/downloads/
http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/

----------


## jomok5800

> شما همون برنامه ای که روی ویندوز 32 بیتی نصب میشه رو میتونید با نرم افزار DosBox ، روی ویندوز 64بیت اجرا کنید. البته امیدوارم ک منظورتون رو درست متوجه شده باشم...


من همین DOSBox 0.74 نصب کردم شبیه داس خوشم نمیاد .حجمشم کمتر از 5مگا بود


من نرم افزار c  که روزی ویندوز 32 بیتی نصب میشه دارم وقتی نصب میکنم تا نصفه میره اخطار میده که ساپورت نمیکنه ویندوز 64 بیتی را.

----------


## jomok5800

:گریه: هیچ کدوم از لینک که کار نمیکنه دانلود نمیکنن ؟

----------


## jomok5800

من این نرم افزار از یک سایت دارم دانلود میکنم 
بدرد من میخوره ؟
نوشته که از سه زبان  Fortran/C/C++‎ پشتیبانی میکنه 
نرم افزار برنامه نویسی با سه زبان C ، C++‎ و فرترن - PGI Workstation v11.9




> PGI Workstation Complete یک نرم افزار بسیار پرکاربرد است که از کامپایلرها و ابزارهای مهندسی تولید شده است. PGI Workstation یکی از بهینه سازهای Portland Group's برای Fortran 2003, FORTRAN 77 و کامپایلرهای HPF برای ایستگاه های کاری لینوکس، Apple Mac OS X و مایکروسافت ویندوز می باشد.
> PGI Workstation ویژگی هایی مانند کیفیت و قابلیت اطمینان را که برای توسعه و نگهداری برنامه های علمی و فنی پیشرفته ضروری می باشند، فراهم می کند.
> تمامی توابع C++‎ به وسیله توابع سی و فرترن قابل کامپایل شدن هستند، بنابراین شما می توانید برنامه ها را از کامپوننت هایی که در هریک از 3 زبان نوشته شده اند، بسازید.
> 
> 
> *PGI Workstation زبان های زیر را در دسترس شما قرار می دهد :*
> PGI Fortran Workstation: فرترن
> PGI C/C++‎ Workstation: برای C و C++‎
> PGI Fortran/C/C++‎ Workstation: ترکیبی از فرترن و C/C++‎
> ...

----------


## jomok5800

کسی نیست کمکم کنه؟

----------


## kitten

سلام
آقا چرا این قدر کار را سختش می کنید 1000 تا از این برنامه ها هست
http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads
http://www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html
یا ویژوال استودیو همشون روی ویندوزهای 64 بیتی نصب می شند.

----------


## jomok5800

اخه هر چی لینک میدید کار نمیکنه موقعه دانلود صفحه قطع میشه اصلا دانلود نمیکنه همش اخطار سرور . 404 403 میده
خواهشا لینک مستقیم بزارین که فقط تو idm  بزارم دانلود کنه گیج نشم .
شرمنده

----------


## jomok5800

من Microsoft Visual C++‎ 2010 Express دانلود کردم نصب کردم ولی هر برنامه ای مینویسم همش اخطار میده اجراش نمیکنه مشکل از کجاه؟
C++‎.jpg
من حتی با سه تا نرم افزار برنامه نویسی برنامم توش مینویسم بازم کار نمیکنه البته یکی اصلا کار کردن باهاش بلد نیستم 
DOSBox 0.74
PGDBG Debugger (این بلد نیستم چجوری کار میکنه)
CodeBlocks
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## jomok5800

:گریه: این چه سایت برنامه نویسیه که هیچکس کمکی نمیکنه؟

----------


## Dr_Crazy

منم این مشکل رو داشتم 
کامپایلر dev C++‎ 4.9 روی 64 بیت هم کار می کنه ، تحت ویندوزه 
کاملا کارت رو راه میندازه

----------


## jomok5800

خدا خیرت بده همون اول میومدی.
حالا من این برنامه ای که نوشتم شبیه داس چطور طرح گرفیکی کنم؟مثلا یه بازی که با  x o  نه تا خونه دارن پر میککن چطور حالت گرافیکی کنم

----------

